# This is why you quarantine!!



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Bought 4 koi angels at the prac auction, came home to a good news bad news scenario,

Good news, one of the pairs has decided to spawn.

Bad news i lost one of the females she had been eating fine the whole time with no signs of distress, came home to her swimming on side and gasping, the other fish seems fine. I'm guessing she was too far gone? Parasites?

So i'm upping the temp and crossing my fingers atm, will grab some salt tomorrow.

@scotmando it was the female w/ gold on her head from your pair i picked up that didnt make it,


----------

